# Duyuru > Kültür >  İslami Burjuva'nın EV Halleri...

## bozok

*Elif Ergu’nun röportajı…* 

 
Mimar şafak üak,* “İslami burjuvanın mimarı”* olarak ünlendi. 8 yıldır iç mimarlık yapan üak, her ne kadar bizim röportajımızda üzerini vurgulayarak, *“Ben aynı zamanda laik kesimin de evlerini yapıyorum, minimalist çalışmalarım da var”* dese de, İslami burjuva için yaptığı evler hayli dikkat çekici. Röportaja başlamadan önce *“Asla fotoğraflarını veremem”* dediği bir evin görsellerini bizle paylaşıyor. Fotoğrafları çeken arkadaşım Gamze’yle gözlerimiz yerinden fırlıyor! İnanın abartmıyorum. 
 
Ev diyemeyeceğim, villa mı saray yavrusu mu desem daha iyi anlatır tam bilemiyorum, varaklar, aynalar, pırıltılar… Evde tahtlar var. *“Fatih Sultan Mehmet’in tahtından esinlendik”* diyor üak. Tam 8 taht konmuş eve. Evin manzarasından Tarabya tarafında olduğunu saptıyorum. şafak üak yalanlamıyor. Evin içine yerleştirilen plazma ekranlardan 24 saat Boğaz manzarası izleniyor. Mimber hayli şatafatlı. Yani mimber de var evde. Zaten evin her köşesi şatafatlı. Swarovski taşın girmediği nokta yok, tuvaletler bile taşlı. Napolyon’un at üzerindeki görüntüsünü çağrıştıran tablo dikkatimizi çekiyor ama resimdeki Napolyon değilmiş! 
 
Bu evin sahibinin ilginç zevklerinin de olduğunu fotoğraflardan çıkarıyoruz. Taht benzeri koltuğun hemen yanında bir müzik sistemi ve sahnecik var. Bu evin sahibi dilerse İbrahim Tatlıses’i, dilerse de Sibel Can’ı evinde konsere çağırırmış. Kişiye özel konser! şafak üak, ezcümle şöyle diyor: “_İstanbul’da böyle bir hayat var. Biz bu kesime uzun süre zenci muamelesi yaptık, onların da bir zevki var._” 
 
*İşe nasıl başladınız?*
45 senedir babam bu işin içinde, mobilya sektörünün önde gelen isimlerden biri. Babam Kaya üak 1970′li yıllarda yuvarlak yatak satardı. Yenilikler getirirdi Türkiye’ye. Kaya üak’ı İstanbul’da herkes bilirdi. Babam siyasete girdi ve işi bıraktı. Sonra işi ben devraldım. 
*İşin içinde doğmuşsunuz. Eğitim aldınız mı?*
Ben yuvadayken de işin içindeydim. üok yaramazdım. Herkes *“Eyvah şafak geliyor”* derdi. Amerika’da okudum. Askerlik dönüşü babam siyaseti bırakmıştı, 2000 Mayıs’ında ben ve Başak Ablam işi devraldı. 
 
*İlk işiniz neydi?* 
İlk aldığım iş Deha Orhan’ın eviydi. Ten çamaşırlarının sahibinin oğlu. Deha Orhan hayatımı değiştirdi. Bana güvendi… Ben müşteri bekliyordum, ofisin kapısından girdi ve bana işi verdi. İlk onun evini yaptım. Kendi aile çevrem ve babamın siyasi çevresiyle işe başladım. şanslıyım ama çok da çalışkanım. Küçükken çok iyi yaptığım iki iş vardı. Biri piyano çalmak, ikincisi lego yapmaktı. 5 yaşında AKM’de konser verdim. Altın çocuk gibiydim. 
 
*Muhafazakar çevrenin evlerini yapmaya nasıl başladınız?* 
Tamamıyla tesadüf. Florya’da bir daire yapıyordum. 2005 yılıydı. Aslında zaten muhafazakar çevre 2004′ten sonra bu tip evler yaptırmaya başladı. Ben de o dönemde içlerine girdim. Ama şunun altını şiddetle çizmek isterim. Ben müşterilerimle gizlilik anlaşması yapıyorum. 5 yıl onlar evlerini basınla paylaşmıyor, ben de onların evlerini basına vermiyorum. Aktüel Dergisi’ne de yaşam tarzı değişikliğiyle ilgili bir röportajda bunları anlattım. Yaptığım işlerin basında reklamını yapma amacında olan biri değilim. 
[ 
*Ama bunun getirisi de oldu size…* 
Evet. şu anda özellikle de New York Times’taki haberden sonra Hindistan’dan bana kumaş parçaları gönderenler oldu. Artık dünya küçük. Dubai’de ve New York’ta da iş aldım. Bunlar çok heyecan verici. Ama ben yine de fısıltının en iyi reklam olduğuna inanıyorum. Yaptığım evler beğenildi, o evleri ziyaret edenler beni buldu. Müşteri müşteriyi getirdi. Ben hiçbir şeye tukaka demedim. 
İslami burjuvanın evlerindeki yaşam tarzı hayli dikkat çekici… şatafat, gösteriş ön planda. Bu da çok tartışıldı. Bu insanlar bundan rahatsız değil mi? 
Bir kere herkesin zevki farklı. Ben insanların isteklerini iyi anlıyor ve çok çalışıyorum. Teknolojiyi çok iyi takip ediyorum. Ben tadilat yapmıyorum, bir evde cazibe noktaları yaratıyorum. Bu kişiler özellikle çocuklarını çok iyi okullarda okutuyor. üocuklarını genelde Dubai’de Amerikan Kolejleri’nde ve üniversitelerinde okuyor. Oradaki zevki buraya taşıyorlar. 
*O zevki nasıl anlatırsınız?*
Evet şatafatlı, abartılı, Arabik. Orada ileri teknoloji var, yenilikler var. Onları burada da istiyorlar. 
[ 
*Evlerine çok para harcıyorlar diyebiliriz…* 
Harcayanlar var. 50 milyar harcayan da var milyon dolarlar harcayanlar da… 
*Sizin projelerinize baktım. Namaz salonu var örneğin asansörlü… Ne gerek var böyle bir teknolojiye namaz salonunda?* 
Müşterilerin akıllarına fitneyi ben sokuyorum. Onu neden yaptık. Küçük oda vardı, çok geniş değildi. Müşterim hem namaz odası hem de sohbet odası istiyordu. Ben de bu ikisini aynı odada yaptım. Namaz kılınacak sedir uzaktan kumandalı oldu ve tavandan çıktı. Müşterim de bu fikri çok sevdi. 
*İlginç!* 
Aslında hiç de ilginç değil. üünkü aynı modeli yaptığım modern evlerde de kullanıyorum. Onlarda da DVD platformunu ve barı tavana gömüyorum. DVD izleyecekleri zaman indiriyorlar. Kısacası müşterinin talebine bakıyorum. İleri teknolojiyi kullanarak yolumda ilerliyorum. Modern bir çiftin iki katlı evini yapıyorum. Onların da salonunda bir anda gece kulübü ortamı olacak. Müzik sistemi ve barı tavana yapıyorum. Kumandayla aşağı inecek. 
 
*Evde sürekli Boğaz manzarasını izlemek için plazmalar ve kameralar kuruyormuşsunuz. Bunu talep eden müşteriniz mi oldu?* 
Yaptığım villa Boğaz manzaralıydı. Evin de odalarına, salonuna, birçok köşesine farklı büyüklüklerde plazmalar yerleştirdik. Boğaz’ı izlemek için de evin çatısına 360 derece dönen kameralar koyduk. Bu evlerin güvenliği için zaten bu tür sistemler kuruyoruz. Boğaz görüntüsünü 24 saat evin içine verdik. Yatağına yatıyor, dilerse Boğaz’ı izliyor. 
*Kabe’yi de izletiyormuşsunuz…*
Doğru. Bunu yapınca “Niye Kabe’yi izlemesinler” diye düşündüm. Talep de vardı. 
*24 saat Kabe’yi mi görmek istiyorlar?* 
Aynen. Bunu da sağladık birkaç eve. Teknolojinin nimetlerinden yararlanıyoruz. 
*Muhafazakar aileler Swarovski’yi çok seviyor, parkede bile var.* *Projelerinizin hemen hemen çoğunda Swarovski taş kullanılmış. Banyolarda, parkelerde…*  
Evet. Bunu da talep ettiler. Ben de Swarovski taşları alıyorum, istenilen yerlere mıhlama yapılıyor. İşçiliğimiz iyi. Parke taşlarda da var, lavabolarda, musluklarda hatta tuvaletlerde de var. Müşterilerimiz istiyor.  
*Para olunca harcamanın sınırı yok!* 
Valla sonu yok. Bir plazma ekranı Swarovski’yle kaplarız, bir anda 45 bin lira olur. Muhafazakar aileler Swarovski taşını çok seviyor. 
Ben aslında yeter diyorum ama istenince de ne yapayım? Dünyada sadelik var, biz de özellikle bu kesimde şatafat var. 
 
*Antika, Osmanlı kültürü merakları var mı?* 
Antikaya hiç meraklı değiller. Eskiyi sevmiyorlar. şatafat olma nedeni, bu ailelerin çocuklarının çoğunun Dubai’de okuması, biraz önce de söylediğim gibi. Yeni teknoloji ve gösteriş ön planda. Tarih merakı yok. Antikaya meraklı değiller. 
*Dubai’de de proje yapıyorsunuz…* 
Dubai’de Palmiye Adası’nda iş yapmaya başladım, bir de New York’ta iş aldım. Bunlar beni çok mutlu etti. Dubai’deki müşterim Türk. Oradaki evde de 24 saat Boğaz izlenecek. 
*Salona bakan camdan banyo yaptık kapısını kilitleyince camı buzlu oluyor*
Başka neler yapıyorsunuz, teknolojiyi kullanarak? 
üok farklı şeyler var. Banyoda bir farklılık yakaladık. Birkaç evde banyo salonun ortasına bakıyor ve camdan. Ama banyonun içine girip kilitlediğinizde cam buzlu oluyor.

Bu Bodrum’da Kervansaray Otel’de var. Pahalı bir teknoloji. Düşünün banyo cam, manzaraya bakıyor. Ayrıca biz Ataköy’de de jakuziyi pencerenin dibine dayadık, çok keyifli oldu. Yağmurda karda pencere dibinde jakuzi. 
*Süpürgelikler niye Prada yapılır?*
üok talep var. Kumaşı Prada. Ahşap üzeri Prada kumaş geçirilmiş. 
*Bu ne kadarlık bir fiyat farkı yaratıyor?* 
Normal süpürgeliğin metresi 50 lirayken, Prada süpürgeliğin metresi 350 Euro. 
*Siz yeni bir çalışma da başlatıyorsunuz. “50 bin TL’ye de ev yaparım” diyorsunuz…* 
Ben orta halli ailelere de hesaplı evler yapmak istiyorum. şu anda birçok projede evler kaba halde teslim ediliyor. Müşteriler ne yapacaklarını şaşırıyor. Bir evi kabadan aldıklarında kendileri yapmaya kalkıyorlar ve çok para harcıyorlar. Oradan buradan çok güzel şeyler buluyorlar ama bir araya gelince bunlar iyi olmuyor. Bu şuna benziyor, dünyanın en güzel on kadını alın, birinin dudağını, birinin bacağını alın birleştirin, en güzeli çıkmaz. Türkiye’de evler çıfıt çarşısı gibi. Evet özeniyoruz ama zevk sahibi değil Türkler. Minimal ev çok az. Ben 100 metrekarelik evler için farklı paketler tasarladım. İçinde elektronik eşyası, beyaz eşyası ve her türlü mobilyası var. üdeme sistemini de müşteri seçiyor. 
*Siz evlere kilimadan gül suyu da pompalıyorsunuz…*
Amerika’da sokakta yürürken gördüm bir mağazada. Klimaya takıyorsun, istediğin parfümü püskürtüyor. 30 dolarlık bir aparat. Ben ona gülsuyu koydum. Muhafazakar ailelerde gülsuyu çok kışkırtıcı, deli edici bir şey. üok isteniyor. 
*Muhafazakar kesim ya da İslami burjuva daha çok evde mi yaşıyor?*
Evdeki yaşamı, evlerini önemsiyorlar. Hakkasan’a da gidiyorlar. Benim o kesimdeki müşterilerimle iş yaptığım sürece onlarla aile gibi oluyorum. *“Evinizi yapacaksam, sizin kaç iç çamaşırınız var bilmek zorundayım, dolaplarınızı ona göre yapıyorum”* diyorum. Zevklerini ve ihtiyaçlarını biliyorum. 
*Bu kişiler evlerinde alkol alabilecek misafir ağırlamak için bir talepte bulunuyor mu?* 
Hiç alkol alan misafirleri olduğunu sanmıyorum. Yok. Bence burada ispat var. *“Artık bizde varız, bizim zevkimiz var”* diyorlar. Zevk bir arabayla, bir de evle yansıyor dışarıya. 
*Tablolar gördüm projelerinizde, o tablolar nasıl seçiliyor?* 
Ben alıyorum müşteriler için. Paris’ten alıyorum genelde. Daha ekonomik oluyor. Buradaki müzayede ortamını zaten onlar sevmiyor. Avrupa’da çok Osmanlı tablosu koleksiyonerleri var. 
*Bu müşterileriniz profili nasıl?*
Az konuşuyorlar, sakinler, çalışkanlar. üdemeleri genelde nakit yaparlar. 
*Bu evler haremlik-selamlık mı?* 
Alt kat, üst kat var. Bu evler öyle. Kadınlar üst katta. 
*Cami gibi…*
Biraz öyle. Hocanın oturacağı yerler yapılıyor. Mimber yapıyoruz. 
*Global krizden etkilenmedi mi müşterileriniz?* 
Krizden bizim müşteriler etkilenmedi. Ama bizim perakende işimiz etkilendi. Projelerde biraz daralma oldu. 600 kişiye iş olanağı sağlıyoruz. Krizde bu kişilere iş vermemezlik etmedik. 
Beyinleri hızlı okuyorum, sonra da dua edip istihareye yatıyorum. 
*Bir müşteriniz size “Bana bir ev yap, bu eve giren adamın 30 milyon doları var desin” demiş. Ne yaptınız o evde?* 
Salonun ortasına mermerden kuğu astım. Parayı iyi gösteririm. 
*Sizi neden tercih ediyorlar?* 
Ben yalnızca İslami burjuvaya iş yapmıyorum. Müşterilerimin yüzde 50’si laik kesimden. Modern evler de yapıyorum. Ben beyinleri hızlı okuyorum. İyi dinliyorum. Sonra istihareye yatıyorum… 
*Nasıl?* 
İstihareye yatıyorum, inanın yalnızca o işi düşünüyorum. Müşterinin istedikleri benim için tamamdır. Herkes beste yapamaz. Yeni ev gelince, sanatçı sahneye çıkmadan önce nasıl heyecanlanırsa ben de öyleyim. Allah’a dua ediyorum, sürekli o projeyi düşünüyorum. Bana gelip bir kanepe yaptıran da var, milyon dolarlık ev yaptıranlar da… Projeyi hazırladığımda genelde hemen “olur” alırım. Evi bitirince davet veriyoruz. En yakın 20-25 yakın arkadaşlarını çağırıyoruz. 
*Evi teslim ederken neler yaşıyorsunuz?*
Ne kadar zaman biçtiysek, genelde en son anda bitmiş halini görüyorlar. Müşteri eve girince* “Eline sağlık teşekkür ediyorum”* diyorsa başarısızsın. Müşteri evini görünce hiç konuşamıyorsa, *“Hadi ya, bu o ev mi”* diyorsa başarılısınız. Bu çok büyük bir zevk veriyor. 
*Müşterileriniz hep İstanbul’da mı?*
Hayır. Bu aralar Anadolu’nun ötesinden çok talep var. 
*Anadolu Kaplanları mı?*
Evet ama onlar genelde ev değil ofis istiyor. 
*Nasıl ofisler?*
Kurtlar Vadisi ofisleri. Eskiden bir masa, bir kasa vardı, şimdi öyle değil. Duvarın arkasında gizli oda olsun, kütüphane olsun filan istiyorlar. Türkler animasyonları ve oyuncakları çok seviyor. Otomasyon işini çok seviyoruz. Ortada dekorasyon olmasın, ben şu kalemi buradan şuraya kaldırayım “*Vavvv’* diyorlar. Ben de son zamanlarda İzmir’den etkileniyorum. Kendimi California’da gibi hissediyorum orada. İzmir yeniye ve teknolojiye çok meraklı. Orada iş yapacağım. Bodrum’da “*Halikarnas’ı evimden sürekli izlemek istiyorum”* diyen oldu. 
Yurt dışından Louis Vuitton ve Chanel tuvalet kağıdı getiriyorum

*Bu tuvalet kağıtları işi nereden çıktı?*
Tuvalet kağıtlarını ilk Amerika’da gördüm. Bush, dolar filan vardı. Sonra renklilerini gördüm Amsterdam’da. Fosforlu, mor, turuncu renklerde. Ben de getirmeye başladım. Louis Vuitton, Chanel’in de tuvalet kağıtlarını getiriyorum. Bunu markalara tepki göstermek için satıyorlar Amerika’da. Türkiye’de ise farklı. Evler markalar için iyi bir pazar. Herkes aslında her şeye meraklı. Bu tuvalet kağıtlarını daha çok *“Ben bu markaları ancak böyle kullanırım”* diyenler alıyor. 
*Toplumumuzda iç mimarla çalışmak çok yeni gelişiyor… İşiniz bu anlamda zor değil mi?*
Bizim memleketimizde iç mimarla çalışmayı bilmiyorlar. Bir güven yok. şöyle bir laf var biliyorsunuz, *“Bir adamın parasını en iyi metres ya da iç mimar yer.”* 
*Bir de tekne…*
Aynen. Benim ekibim de çok iyi. Ayrıca bir iç mimarın en iyi bilmesi gereken şey parayı nasıl kullanacağı. Boyacını, marangozunu iyi seçmen lazım, bunlar seni kral da yapar idama da götürür. 
*Size “Benim bütçem şu, şöyle bir ev istiyorum” diye mi geliyorlar?* 
Dediğiniz doğru ama öyle olmuyor. *“Cebimdeki para seni neden ilgilendiriyor, kaça yapıyorsun?”* diyorlar. Ben bütçe istiyorum. Ben her şeyi, müzik sistemini, buzdolabını nereden ne kadara aldığımı söylüyorum. Paris’ten nereden tablo aldığımı biliyorlar. Bazı şeyleri toptan aldığım için aslında müşteriye de hesaplı işle geliyorum. 
*İslami kesimin bu kadar para harcaması sizce doğru mu? Evinde şatafattan vazgeçmemesi?* 
Parası varsa ve sadece kendine değil, kazandığını başkalarına da dağıtıyorsa bir kişi, harcasın ne var ki bunda. Ben biliyorum, bu kişiler onlarca, yüzlerce kişiye de bakıyor aynı zamanda. Bu kişiler kendilerine harcadıkları kadar dışarıya da harcıyorlar.
(VATAN) 

*YENİDEN ERGENEKON’UN YORUMU:* 

*Kuran’a Göre İsraf Nedir?*
Gereksiz, amaçsız ve yararsız yere mal, zaman ve benzeri harcamalar yapılmasına ve tutumsuz davranışlarda bulunulmasına “*israf”* denir. İsraf, Allah’ın Kuran’da yasakladığı çirkin bir davranıştır. 
Fakat Kuran ahlakından uzak yaşayan pek çok insan için sınır tanımaz bir şekilde para harcayıp sonra bununla övünmek sözde bir prestij kaynağıdır. Bu kişilerin tutumu Kuran’da şu şekilde bildirilmiştir: 
*“O: “Yığınla mal tüketip-yok ettim” diyor. Kendisini hiç kimsenin görmediğini mi sanıyor?”* (Beled Suresi, 6-7) 
Bu ayette bildirildiği şekilde bir gaflet içinde olan kişilerin göz ardı ettikleri bir gerçek bulunmaktadır: Yüce Rabbimiz dünya hayatında insana, kendi bedeninden soluduğu havaya, yediği yemekten kullandığı teknik aletlere kadar sonsuz nimetler nasip etmiştir. Gökte ve yerde bulunanları onun emrine vermiş, görünür ve görünmez nimet ve rızıklarını onun kullanımına vermiştir. İnsana düşen bu nimetleri Allah rızası için ölçülü bir biçimde kullanmak ve israftan kaçınmaktır. 
*Allah İsraf Edenleri Sevmez*
İsraf edenler için ayette “*şeytanın kardeşi*” ifadesi kullanılmaktadır: 
*“…İsraf ederek saçıp-savurma. üünkü saçıp-savuranlar, şeytanın kardeşleri olmuşlardır; şeytan ise Rabbine karşı nankördür.”* (İsra Suresi, 26-27)  
şeytanı en büyük düşman edinen müminlerin bu ayet gereği, israf konusunda özel bir titizlik göstermeleri gerekir… 
Allah Kur’an da* “… yiyin, için ve israf etmeyin. üünkü O, israf edenleri sevmez.”* (Araf Suresi, 31) 
*“Yiyiniz, harcayınız, giyiniz. Fakat bunları yaparken israfa ve kibire kaçmayınız.” (Hadis)* 
*http://www.yenidenergenekon.com/131-islami-burjuvanin-ev-halleri/*

----------

